# Tracker mortgage refunds



## TrackerHunt (6 Nov 2012)

Hi all, 

After a long process we finally got a positive decision from the ombudsman including a tracker rate, which must be backdated to 2 years ago.

I'm just wondering if others who are in the same situation got an allowance for credit interest in their refund from the bank ie some allowance to reflect that if we hadn't been overcharged we could have placed the money on deposit.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## peteb (6 Nov 2012)

Mind me asking what bank it was? Going through the same process.


----------



## wednesday (3 Jul 2013)

We were successful in getting our tracker restored without having to go to the ombudsman - have a read through here. It took a bit of patience and a LOT of photocopying! but we got there with assistance from another AAM member. Be polite, be firm and plod on through the steps that we took - best of luck


----------

